# ICD 10 Injury Code ?



## tdxhounds (Sep 1, 2015)

Does anyone out there have any ideas for replacing the E code E927.0? I use it as a catch code for everything involving twisting, over exertion ...etc. I 10 just leads to unspecified activity code. For example a patient twisted her ankle by stepping wrong with no real activity ... like fall down stairs or running .   ???  Thanks ! dorraine


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 1, 2015)

Look under W18.4--slipping, tripping, stumbling without a fall.


----------



## tdxhounds (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you ! Those are the best suggestions yet ! I never thought of tripping, stumbling when the patient is not falling , but the descriptions are pretty darn close. Thanks again !!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 4, 2015)

You're welcome.  I probably found it because I'm always doing it!


----------

